# Family trip to Germany - can it be done?



## Pjays666 (26 Apr 2015)

Hi, a bit of background. I have been cycling for a couple of years now and my better half has done very little as she is not confident around traffic and is not overly keen on the "rolling landscape" of Lancashire. At the moment we go out weekly and we went from blackpool to Fleetwood return along the coast road (22 miles) which she really enjoyed. We also look after 2 young girls who live with us and I wanted to take them along too. We all have decent bikes and the thought of flattish, traffic free routes is appealing. This will also give me a chance to see some of the areas I spent 14 years in whilst serving in the forces. Does anyone have any tips or advice regarding this trip. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Onyer (27 Apr 2015)

Germany is a great place to cycle, with good cycle paths. You could look at trips along the Danube, or around Lake Constance if you want something flat.


----------

